# Do You Know Your BMI?



## Lon

This is certainly a number that we should all endeavor to keep at a normal level.


----------



## WheatenLover

My BMI is within normal limits.


----------



## Guitarist

Why?


----------



## Falcon

No, I don't know what it is. Just something else to worry about.  Why do you ask?

I'm just happy the way things are.


----------



## Lon

Falcon said:


> No, I don't know what it is. Just something else to worry about.  Why do you ask?
> 
> I'm just happy the way things are.



BMI stands for BODY MASS INDEX and is determined simply by your height and weight. Google BMI and calculate your own BMI Nothing to worry about by checking it.


----------



## Don M.

Lon said:


> This is certainly a number that we should all endeavor to keep at a normal level.



Yup, mine hold pretty steady at about 23.5.  An even better general indicator is the Waist vs. Height ratio.  If your waist is more than half your height, you might want to modify your lifestyle.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Falcon said:


> No, I don't know what it is. Just something else to worry about.  Why do you ask?
> 
> I'm just happy the way things are.



Exactly, It seems that the medical profession is far too keen to put people into categories.  Anyway, BMI (which incidentally is also a British airline) is regarded im some areas as a crude and unreliable statistic.


----------



## Buckeye

I think my son drives a BMI.  I know his wife has a Mercedes.


----------



## Ameriscot

I don't bother with BMI because it doesn't take into account the amount of muscle mass which makes a BMI higher.  My ideal weight changes as I continue to build more muscle.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

A1C, BS, BP, Tumor Markers, ALT/AST, Potassium,,,etc are the important numbers I strive for.  I have never had my PC doctor, oncologist, cardiologist or ophthalmologist indicate that my BMI is too high.  I think it's a number that is of more interest to nutritionist/body conscience trainers.  Mine is high at 28.2.  I goal is to get down to 205 (from 220) which would put me somewhere in the 25-26 range (still overweight).  That in a nut shell is my goal along with great CBC numbers.  I'll never get that last 10-15 lbs off (too old) & don't have any desire to.  

It's like a chart I was looking at 9-10 months ago that 140/90 should be considered normal BP for a 70 YO male.  I was in that range.  Then the government decided to up the ante somewhat to 120/70 which I've finally achieved with medication & weight loss.  The numbers were probably because the pharmaceutical industry needed to sell more BP pills, created a need.  I've also read that elderly patients do better after surgery & medications if they are slightly overweight, helps with the recovery process & side effects of medication.  Explain that.


----------



## drifter

My BMI is in a good range. I'm


----------



## Ruthanne

I just looked up my BMI today.  It is too high but I already knew it would be.


----------



## ossian

I could not tell you what mine is, but the last time it was checked - 2 years ago - it was within the range for my height, etc. I am not sure that I would have changed anything tho' had it been outwith that range.


----------



## Debby

My BMI is 20.6 and has been the same for a few years now.  Very little fluctuation.  But then, except for being unable to resist the lure of a bag of potato chips or rice chips, my diet is pretty much unchanging too.


----------



## tnthomas

Lon said:
			
		

> Do You Know Your BMI?



Yep, my Dr. told me just yesterday that it's too high, due to my recent weight gain.   I know that some of the weight I put on is definitely fat, but a percentage of the gain is muscle, as I have stepped up my workout.


----------



## Manatee

I have shrunk 2" since I retired, do I get a discount for that?

I stayed in a hotel in London that a scale in the room.  It gave you your weight in either kilos or stones, no pounds.


----------



## Ameriscot

Manatee said:


> I have shrunk 2" since I retired, do I get a discount for that?
> 
> I stayed in a hotel in London that a scale in the room.  It gave you your weight in either kilos or stones, no pounds.



Very easy.  Just multiply kilos x 2.2 to get pounds.  1 stone is 14 lbs.


----------



## Manatee

Ameriscot said:


> Very easy.  Just multiply kilos x 2.2 to get pounds.  1 stone is 14 lbs.



I did the kilos x 2.2, I have had some metric exposure.

I weighed myself this morning and I am down to 206#, which is just fine.


----------



## drifter

I'm a little over weight but no one seems to mind.


----------



## Falcon

Lon,  I don't worry about things like that.  I'm perfectly happy with my body the way it is.

I eat what I like and don't need any meds. So I don't need any stress worrying about what's good for me or bad for me.

Talk to me again when you reach my age.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Lon said:


> This is certainly a number that we should all endeavor to keep at a normal level.


 Yesterday the PCP estimated that my BMI would be 23.8 when I lose my abdominal pannus.  According to one fitness expert, I may have to live to be 110 but it does give me a target date.  Right now it's 24.8.

Taught ya a new word, didn't I.


----------



## fureverywhere

I'm right on target on the low side. Oh happy day, I thank my dogs and being hyperactive.


----------



## NancyNGA

Son_of_Perdition said:


> ...Taught ya a new word, didn't I.



:lol:  Yep!


----------



## kaufen

The BMI scale is not always a surefire indicator of being overweight or  obese. It does not account for percent body fat or muscle mass, so a  muscular person’s score may be skewed. Also, when at the same BMI, women  tend to have more body fat than men, and older people tend to have more  body fat than younger people. However, the relation between the BMI  scale number and body fatness is strong.


----------



## fureverywhere

My Dad's way of gauging his weight was always a favorite pair of slacks. If they started to get a bit snug he cut back on empty calories for awhile...It must have worked, he's always stayed trim. I think it's important not to obsess over every ounce. Every month or so I go to the pharmacy machine. It's off to the side and seems fairly accurate. It gives your blood pressure and BMI on an easy to read chart. If you're within the green bar you're doing good.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Ugh...I don't WANT to know it !!


----------



## dog lover

I just look in the mirror and decide that this old woman can't be me anyway.


----------



## HiDesertHal

My Height is 74 inches.

My Waist is 36 inches.

The ratio is 0.486, which is less than half my height.

That's all.....
HDH


----------



## jujube

Yes I do, but I keep getting it mixed up with my IQ.....


----------



## jclothi

Whatever my BMI is, I know that at age 84 my larger problem is loss of muscle, weak legs, etc. Just now starting to exercise to slow down the rate of muscle loss. Dont want to be in a wheelchair!


----------



## unigeezer

19.8.


----------



## Trade

At my semi annual checkup last week I measure out at 6 feet even and 215 lbs. That's a BMI of 29.2
I still have a copy of the physical for my Air Force enlistment in 1970. It has me at 6 feet 1 inch and 192 lbs. That's a BMI of 25.3. 

So in 47 years I've shrunk an inch and gained 23 lbs.


----------



## Don M.

Trade said:


> At my semi annual checkup last week I measure out at 6 feet even and 215 lbs. That's a BMI of 29.2
> I still have a copy of the physical for my Air Force enlistment in 1970. It has me at 6 feet 1 inch and 192 lbs. That's a BMI of 25.3. So in 47 years I've shrunk an inch and gained 23 lbs.



An even more important measurement than BMI is your height to waist ratio.  If you are 6 ft. tall, your waist should be no more than 36".  Excessive Belly Fat is the leading indicator of future health problems.  

http://www.healthyweightforum.org/eng/calculators/waist-height-ratio/


----------



## Trade

Don M. said:


> An even more important measurement than BMI is your height to waist ratio.  If you are 6 ft. tall, your waist should be no more than 36".




Mine is 40. 

But I'm a big muscular dude. 

:bigwink:

This morning I got a wild hair and decided to test my max on the bench press. 

I managed to get 92.5 KG which is 203.9 lbs. And that's with a full pause at my chest, no bouncing.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Lon said:


> BMI stands for BODY MASS INDEX and is determined simply by your height and weight. Google BMI and calculate your own BMI Nothing to worry about by checking it.



People tell me: "Google this." or "Google that."

I don't Google anything anymore, because I upgraded to AOL SEARCH, a more comprehensive search engine.

hdh


----------



## Don M.

HiDesertHal said:


> People tell me: "Google this." or "Google that."I don't Google anything anymore, because I upgraded to AOL SEARCH, a more comprehensive search engine.hdh



A Person's choice of "browser" is their choice...and the results can vary widely, depending upon the system they have, and the service provided by their ISP.  That is why there are several browsers available.  

Back to the Original intent of this thread....does your choice of Browser have any effect on your BMI, or your ability to maintain a healthy lifestyle, and keep your weight under control????


----------



## tnthomas

My doctor told me to keep it under BMI=29, so as to avoid the increased risk of liver cancer, due to fatty liver.

I had achieved this goal at one time, but back-slid.  So, now I'm working at_ re-achieving_ it.


----------



## Knight

Your Height:    
  (6)  (0)   
Your Weight:      
  (180 pounds) 
 Your BMI: 
 24.4


BMI Categories: 
 Underweight = <18.5
 Normal weight = 18.5–24.9 
 Overweight = 25–29.9 
 Obesity = BMI of 30 or greater 


Found this calculator seems to work pretty good. 
https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/lose_wt/BMI/bmicalc.htm


46" chest to a 32" waist due to regular exercize keeps that belly fat in check.


----------



## Roadwarrior




----------



## Camper6

Lon said:


> BMI stands for BODY MASS INDEX and is determined simply by your height and weight. Google BMI and calculate your own BMI Nothing to worry about by checking it.



Lie about your height and you will be right on.

I just know I'm not fat and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Roadwarrior

Camper6 said:


> Lie about your height and you will be right on.
> 
> I just know I'm not fat and that's good enough for me.


I'm sure your doctor is happy with that attitude, mine wants to see numbers.  Do you play golf or solitaire?


----------



## Camper6

Roadwarrior said:


> I'm sure your doctor is happy with that attitude, mine wants to see numbers.  Do you play golf or solitaire?


Both. When I visit there is a scale there. I give him my weight. He marks it on the record and that's that.  I weigh the same as when I played high school football.


----------



## WheatenLover

My doc wants to see the numbers, too. My BMI is 19.6.


----------



## Agman

Trade said:


> Mine is 40.
> 
> But I'm a big muscular dude.
> 
> :bigwink:
> 
> This morning I got a wild hair and decided to test my max on the bench press.
> 
> I managed to get 92.5 KG which is 203.9 lbs. And that's with a full pause at my chest, no bouncing.[/QUOTE
> 
> *​Same here, Trade.  At the age of 72, I am 6'4" and 195 and do reps on the bench at 200, plus lots of lat pull downs, dumbbell rows, ab rollers, etc. over in the Home Gym.  Here at the ranch the chores require lots of upper body strength and the bench does its job very well.  Looks like my BMI is 23.7.*


----------



## Trade

Agman said:


> *At the age of 72, I am 6'4" and 195 and do reps on the bench at 200, plus lots of lat pull downs, dumbbell rows, ab rollers, etc. over in the Home Gym.  Here at the ranch the chores require lots of upper body strength and the bench does its job very well.*



You got me beat Dude. I can only do 200 once. But then as a suburban couch potato I don't need as much upper body strength to push the buttons on my remote.


----------



## Shalimar

22.3.


----------



## Iam

Mine is way out but I'm working on it.


----------



## Trade

Shalimar said:


> 22.3.



That's just about perfect.


----------



## Shalimar

Trade said:


> That's just about perfect.


Is it? Why thank you! At 5'2" any weight gain is very noticeable. Thank goodness for T'ai Chi and swimming laps.


----------



## Trade

Shalimar said:


> Is it? Why thank you! At 5'2" any weight gain is very noticeable. Thank goodness for T'ai Chi and swimming laps.



I'll bet you're a cute little thing.


----------



## Shalimar

Trade said:


> I'll bet you're a cute little thing.


Wanna spar? Lulz.


----------



## Butterfly

Shalimar said:


> Is it? Why thank you! At 5'2" any weight gain is very noticeable. Thank goodness for T'ai Chi and swimming laps.



I'm about the same height, and yes, every single ounce you put on is noticeable.  And you're not allowed very many calories, either; so when I splurge I have to go on the lettuce leaf diet for 3 days to make up for it -- no fun at all.


----------



## Shalimar

Butterfly said:


> I'm about the same height, and yes, every single ounce you put on is noticeable.  And you're not allowed very many calories, either; so when I splurge I have to go on the lettuce leaf diet for 3 days to make up for it -- no fun at all.


It sucks. Grrrrr. Tall people, let's git em! Loll.layful:


----------



## Trade




----------



## NancyNGA

It was 20.0 when I joined this forum.  Now it's 21.3.  Just sayin'.....


----------



## Shalimar

Trade said:


>


Lulz.


----------



## drifter

Yes, I know mine. It's a little but not by much.


----------



## Trade

Trade said:


> This morning I got a wild hair and decided to test my max on the bench press.
> 
> I managed to get 92.5 KG which is 203.9 lbs. And that's with a full pause at my chest, no bouncing.



Today was Dead lift day and I got another wild hair and decided to test my max on that.

I got 120 KG which is 264 lbs. About 5 years ago I was able to do a little over 300. So I'm going down hill. 

Back in High School I did 335, so I've lost about 20% of my overall strength in spite of working out regularly.

That 335 was good for second place in our PE class. But I was way out of first place. That went to this big ole farm boy who did 405. 

And he didn't even have weights at home like I did. He got that way from totin 100 lbs sacks of farm stuff after school.

I saw him at our 50 year reunion and he still looked like he could whoop my butt. Not that that would ever be an issue. He was one of the nicest Dudes you'd ever want to meet.


----------



## Camper6

23. But the test I took takes age and gender into consideration.


----------



## JaniceM

20.8


----------



## JaniceM

Trade said:


> Today was Dead lift day and I got another wild hair and decided to test my max on that.
> 
> I got 120 KG which is 264 lbs. About 5 years ago I was able to do a little over 300. So I'm going down hill.
> 
> Back in High School I did 335, so I've lost about 20% of my overall strength in spite of working out regularly.
> 
> That 335 was good for second place in our PE class. But I was way out of first place. That went to this big ole farm boy who did 405.
> 
> And he didn't even have weights at home like I did. He got that way from totin 100 lbs sacks of farm stuff after school.
> 
> I saw him at our 50 year reunion and he still looked like he could whoop my butt. Not that that would ever be an issue. He was one of the nicest Dudes you'd ever want to meet.



Hey you stole my Dylan song!!!  lol  although I had to do a bit of adjustment.


----------



## Camper6

Today was Dead lift day and I got another wild hair and decided to test my max on that.
Have you been tested for sanity?  :lol1:


----------



## Gary O'

I think I’m listed as obese
Prolly am at 30.1 (5' 10"..215 lb)
Don’t care what a list says I am
Do care what I think
I could lose 10-15 lbs
But
For pushing 70, I work all day, all day
Doing things like cutting, chopping wood for winter
Split10 cords last month










I work circles around the skinny kids down the path
Lists…pffft
(guess my real care is in the mobility dept)


----------



## Camper6

That is remarkable stuff.  You can always buy a log splitter but chopping wood is so satisfying especially when one whack does the trick.


----------



## Trade

JaniceM said:


> Hey you stole my Dylan song!!!



Guilty as charged.


----------



## Camper6

Log splitting has to be the most satisfying pastime I have ever engaged in

It's like bowling.  Humans just love to see stuff come apart.

When I had a  home and a fireplace, there would be a fire every morning.  

There is something about a fire that promotes inner peace. As a kid we always had a bonfire going somewhere.  Just sit around it and talk.

My grandson came for a visit.  He had never been at an outdoor fireside chat before. 

He was fascinated.  When he got home he told his mother all about it.

They gave him a fire pit for Christmas.  Now he goes outside, and reads a book beside the fire.

I believe it's the cave man in us.  Keeping the wild animals away.

At Christmas time, our local television has a 24/7 video of a log fire burning.  

Late in the evening before bed time I just turn on the television and relax to the sound of the crackling fire.


----------



## Don M.

Camper6 said:


> Log splitting has to be the most satisfying pastime I have ever engaged in.



If you like splitting logs, you would really like my place.  We have an electric furnace, and the first year we lived here, the Winter heating bills were huge, so I bought an outdoor wood furnace.  With 40 acres of heavy hardwood forest, I have no shortage of wood.  The first year, I chainsawed a bunch of dead trees, and hand split them...but, I was spending a huge amount of time, almost daily, splitting enough wood to feed the furnace for just a day or two.  So, I bought a 26 ton log splitter, and now, in a days time, I can split enough wood to last a month.  I probably go through about 8 cords of oak every year, and the exercise of cutting/splitting and handling that much wood, multiple times, from the forest to the furnace, is some serious fitness workouts.  Plus, it saves us a bunch every year.  We had a wood fireplace in our house in the city, but using it was a mess...especially emptying the ashes, without getting them all over the carpet, etc.  With this rig, all the dirt stays outdoors, and we stay toasty warm for a fraction of what the house furnace costs to run.


----------



## Trade

Butterfly said:


> I'm about the same height, and yes, every single ounce you put on is noticeable.  And you're not allowed very many calories, either; so when I splurge I have to go on the lettuce leaf diet for 3 days to make up for it -- no fun at all.


 
I like the way women eat. Not all, but a lot of them I've known. When they are out with friends they'll act all dainty and demure and order a salad. Then when they are home by themselves later that night they'll chow down on a whole tray full of double fudge brownies.


----------



## CeeCee

Mine is 22.0 which is good but I don't feel BMI is accurate. I need to do more exercise, Ive gotten lazy.  I always find a good excuse for not walking...it's too hot, it's boring etc.

I think exercise is more important than a few extra pounds.  I have no trouble maintaining my weight because I do eat healthy...just lack motivation for getting moving.


----------



## drifter

I'm a 27 but could stand to lose a few pounds.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady

Yes I do. Sadly I have suffered from bowing to the scale god my entire life and now the scale is bluetooth so I get a notice every morning! 21


----------



## CeeCee

GypsyRoadLady said:


> Yes I do. Sadly I have suffered from bowing to the scale god my entire life and now the scale is bluetooth so I get a notice every morning! 21



21 is good!!  No?


----------



## Cap'nSacto

CeeCee said:


> 21 is good!!  No?



21 is good if you're 5'9" and under 150 pounds. Mine is 25, perfect for my height and weight according to my physical therapist. I told her I was really surprised because I eat way more bread and cookies than I should. She said "Well, it's pretty amazing for someone your age to be right on the money. I wish I knew how to get to my perfect number." I told her to eat more bread and cookies.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady

For me it is. 5"4'

I love the sign my SIL has on her refrigerator something along the line of Numbers are for Doctors to worry about, I have to much to worry about now.


----------



## Cap'nSacto

GypsyRoadLady said:


> For me it is. 5"4'



Quite possible my physical therapist didn't know what she was talking about


----------



## GypsyRoadLady

I think you are good, must be because we seem to enjoy the same cookies and bread!


----------



## hearlady

My BMI is always about 32-34. I'm 5"2" 125 lbs. 
That BMI says I'm obese. 
I think it's lying.


----------



## Shalimar

hearlady said:


> My BMI is always about 32-34. I'm 5"2" 125 lbs.
> That BMI says I'm obese.
> I think it's lying.



It is lying. I am the same height, weigh about 120, and my BMI is much lower.


----------



## hearlady

Yes, I just looked up a BMI calculator and it said BMI is 23.
I have a scale that gives weight and BMI. That scale is calculating it at 33 or 34%.


----------



## Anomaly 73

Does this sound reasonable? Ht 6'2" (187 cm) Wt 186 # (84.5 kg)    *BMI* *24.16* Kg/m2

What is; "BSA Measured"?  Mine is  *2 m2 *


----------



## Cap'nSacto

hearlady said:


> Yes, I just looked up a BMI calculator and it said BMI is 23.
> I have a scale that gives weight and BMI. That scale is calculating it at 33 or 34%.



The chart tells you what your BMI _should_ be. You doctor can tell you what it actually _is_. Although I don't like the way doctors measure it, usually with a caliper, which isn't accurate, imo. They're supposed to weigh you while you're submerged in water, but even that method is not considered the most accurate.


----------



## Trade

hearlady said:


> Yes, I just looked up a BMI calculator and it said BMI is 23.
> I have a scale that gives weight and BMI. That scale is calculating it at 33 or 34%.



It sounds to me like your scale is giving you an estimate of % body fat. That's what a lot of scales do. BMI is not expressed in percentages. For the height and weight you posted, 5'2" 125 lbs. 23 is the correct BMI.


----------



## Trade

Cap'nSacto said:


> Although I don't like the way doctors measure it, usually with a caliper, which isn't accurate, imo. They're supposed to weigh you while you're submerged in water, but even that method is not considered the most accurate.



That would be how to measure percent body fat, not BMI. BMI is a pretty simple number to calculate. Percent body fat is way more complex.


----------



## Cap'nSacto

Trade said:


> That would be how to measure percent body fat, not BMI. BMI is a pretty simple number to calculate. Percent body fat is way more complex.



oh. yeah, that's right...my bad.


----------



## hearlady

Cap'nSacto said:


> The chart tells you what your BMI _should_ be. You doctor can tell you what it actually _is_. Although I don't like the way doctors measure it, usually with a caliper, which isn't accurate, imo. They're supposed to weigh you while you're submerged in water, but even that method is not considered the most accurate.


I get it....but I liked it better when I thought that it was 23.


----------



## Manatee

Lon said:


> BMI stands for BODY MASS INDEX and is determined simply by your height and weight. Google BMI and calculate your own BMI Nothing to worry about by checking it.



Izzat calculated in kilos or stones?


----------

